# Exam Results from 11-16-13



## stoverj92 (Nov 29, 2013)

Can anyone help me find my results for the CPC exam I took on November 16, 2013. I have called, emailed, and looked by myself and still NO help. I don't not know what it will say when /If I pass/fail I go to My AAPC, Purchase/items, and nothing appears for a score.....PLEASE HELP ME FIND THIS INFO!!!!!!


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com (Nov 29, 2013)

You should see it on the Home page on the left side of the Page.  There is the "Purchases" section that you mentioned but the exam results aren't there.  Results will be located in the next section titled "Membership"  It should say "Exam Results 11/16/2013"  Click on that and there will be your score.


Hope you can find it.  Good luck.


----------



## twizzle (Nov 30, 2013)

stoverj92 said:


> Can anyone help me find my results for the CPC exam I took on November 16, 2013. I have called, emailed, and looked by myself and still NO help. I don't not know what it will say when /If I pass/fail I go to My AAPC, Purchase/items, and nothing appears for a score.....PLEASE HELP ME FIND THIS INFO!!!!!!



As soon as you log in to the home page you should see you name at the top left under the blue tabs for training, certification, ceu's etc. If you have passed, your name will have CPC or whatever after it. Your score will be in the purchased items section under CPC exam.
Your result really should be available by now unless bad weather delayed Fedex deliveries severely.


----------

